# Honest critique of my puppy.



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wanted a quick critique of my boy and his pedigree. I know it's probably not the best, but I'd love to learn more about him. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/598549.html










Not the best stack, but he was in a natural one so I ran over to make sure he didn't move.

No headshot picture, but this might do for a side-profile.










I'm hoping, if some think he may have a little potential in the show ring, I can show him in the SV ring. Whaddaya think?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I think your boy is gorgeous.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Adorable...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think he is adorable
I am not an expert but I think he is a keeper


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Best what?
pics or pedigree?

Seems like most W German show with titles&hips, if this is what you were looking for, he qualifies!

Being a pup, of course he's adorable. Best of luck with him, whatever your hopes and dreams for him are!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice looking pup. If you look at the "type" of dogs in the pedigree it is fairly consistent.

I looked at the Breeders website and Can I saw WOW I wish I had a set up like that. All their stock are titled and I like that they are using dogs in their program that they bred. Also they use a combination of Studs they own and outside studs. I don't see hip or elbow ratings on their website, sI see some of their dogs have heip rating through the SV.

Now for SV showing the best advice I can give you is find a club to work with and get your pup started on ring training and get him entered in the puppy classes. 

Buy the way your pup is a cutie.

Val


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...so far he looks perfect. very nice head, feet, color & balance.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment guys. I think I'm going to start looking for classes that'll prepare us for the show ring. 

If anyone has some critiques on his structure too, that'd be really appreciated! 

Oh, and I forgot to ask, do you think he is a stock or plush coat. He is very fuzzy, much more fuzzy and soft than other GSD pups I've seen his age.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

showlines tend to have a longer coat than working lines. i'm not sure if you're using the term "plush" in reference to a longhair - as its not an official coat type. "plush" refers to the amount of undercoat... a stock coat or a longhair can both be considered "plush", or not.

he looks like he'll have a stock coat typical of a german showlines.


----------

